# Sex after endo scratch



## MissPositive (Dec 20, 2013)

Hi
Does anyone know if it's ok to have sex after the endo scratch or should I not for the next few wks?? X


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi there,I  don't know for definite but we're about to have one and the leaflet says to wait for a week or so afterwards.

A very personal question that you absolutely don't have to answer but did you have sex before?  My clinic says no sex the cycle of the scratch but we only found out that we were having it a few days ago.  I'm guessing that it's all about the risk of being pregnant, which must be very low seeing as we've not managed that naturally in over 3 years.

How did you find it? X


----------



## Louisej29 (Nov 19, 2012)

I was told not to for a few weeks after. !

Xx


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

I've just had an endo scratch last tuesday and i was told by my gynaecologist that we should not have sex because of high risk of infection. Personally it does really matter because i started  DR meds on the same day as the scratch and i feel really out of it. But i would avoid sex after the scratch for a while


----------



## Louisej29 (Nov 19, 2012)

I never got thrush after either of mine.  Sounds a nightmare.  Hope it clears up soon !


----------

